# Sour Diesel Seeds - Where to buy from?



## d-dub (May 3, 2008)

hey all...ive been lurking here for awhile finally signed up...i've learned much from you all here so thank you for sharing your knowledge.

was wondering where i could get some Sour Diesel Seeds from...looked on seedboutique it seems they don't have it anymore.  they have a chemhaze x sour diesel but not straight sour diesel.

any other reputable places to get the seeds from?

much appreciated


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Not too sure but welcome to MP. It's good to have you here. Hope to see you around the forums. Take care and be safe.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 3, 2008)

reputable place I can't say ... I've never order from them, but I did find a place that still sale it ... you'll have to ask around to find out if this place is reputable ...

BC Bud Depot

Good luck ... :hubba:


----------



## nickname (May 3, 2008)

put bc bud depot in to google see what comes up, then see if you still want to order.

here i did the leg work for ya, just clink on the link

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...ct=result&cd=1&q=bc+bud+depot+rip+off&spell=1


----------



## d-dub (May 3, 2008)

nickname said:
			
		

> put bc bud depot in to google see what comes up, then see if you still want to order.
> 
> here i did the leg work for ya, just clink on the link
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.google:en-USfficial&hs=uqN&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=bc+bud+depot+rip+off&spell=1



thanks man...yeah i searched and saw alot of negatives concerning BC Bud Depot...i won't be going through them.  they seem to be the only bank offering the sour d unfortuantely.


----------



## maineharvest (May 3, 2008)

There is sour diesel clones for sale in my area right now.  Im going to buy one but it sucks not knowing if it really is sour diesel.  I am very skeptical about it but I figure its only a few bucks to get one and if it is the real deal then I will just turn it into a mother plant.  If you find the seeds anywhere definitly let us know


----------



## GrowRebel (May 4, 2008)

I don't know if you are interested in this or not but ... hemp depot is selling a Sour Diesel hybrid .... 

Cannacopia/ChuckD.

Perhaps this could be an alternative for you?:confused2:


----------



## massproducer (May 5, 2008)

You can get some Alpha Diesel on seedbay.  I was just talking to rezdog and he is going to be releasing another sour diesel IBL soon, it is about to go through testing.  

Once Alpha is gone it is gone forever


----------



## goneindawind (May 7, 2008)

yo dey have sour diesel seeds at bcseeds.com


----------



## massproducer (May 7, 2008)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> yo dey have sour diesel seeds at bcseeds.com


 
Do you have any experience with BCseeds.com?  I would not recommend sending them any money being that they have a few different retail sites that all have bad reps


----------



## goneindawind (May 8, 2008)

no cant say i do jus thought id point it out


----------



## Hick (May 8, 2008)

d-dub said:
			
		

> thanks man...yeah i searched and saw alot of negatives concerning BC Bud Depot...i won't be going through them.  they seem to be the only bank offering the sour d unfortuantely.





> yo dey have sour diesel seeds at bcseeds.com


:ignore:...


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 8, 2008)

There is a strain called Sour Cream on Dr. Crons website. It is a sour diesel mixed with a haze. other than that im wondering where to find them as well... http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=DNA-sourCream


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

I baught some from the Club this last month it was very tasty.


----------

